

My latest app: TapType, an iPad keyboard for Windows - kanebennett
http://taptype.me

======
kanebennett
What are your thoughts?

A free version will be released soon! (you can follow me on twitter for
updates on that here: <http://twitter.com/kanebennettt>)

------
colourfulclock
looks good!

